# Fluval CO2 Kit



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

How long do each 88 oz cartilage. My 88oz cartilage only lasted for 2 to 3 weeks. i have it set to 1 bps 24/7. I tested the kit in water to check for leaks and no leak found. I regret spending that much money on something that have such short lifespan.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

I was looking at those for my new 6 gallon starfire cube... it would need hardly any co2! How much are the refills? 

How big is your tank? I have a 29g tank that I am setting up and I picked up a 10lb CO2 tank with regulator for $50.... well worth it as that tank will last a long time and costs very little to fill.

I'm sure someone would buy your Fluval CO2 system if you were to go to a CO2 tank ...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

About 3 weeks on a small cartridge like that sounds about right. Unfortunately, that is the lifespan on such a small cartridge.

I would also recommend you switch to a larger (5 or 10 pound) CO2 cylinder.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

The cartilage itself is $13.99. i thought it was a cool gadget when it first came out cuz its way cheaper then a 10lb co2 tank setup. So i bought 2 sets one for my current tank 8 gal and another one for my starfire cube which i havent set up yet.

I better start saving again for a decent 10lb co2 setup.



Sinerviz said:


> I was looking at those for my new 6 gallon starfire cube... it would need hardly any co2! How much are the refills?
> 
> How big is your tank? I have a 29g tank that I am setting up and I picked up a 10lb CO2 tank with regulator for $50.... well worth it as that tank will last a long time and costs very little to fill.
> 
> I'm sure someone would buy your Fluval CO2 system if you were to go to a CO2 tank ...


----------

